# Shar Boy or girl?



## CocoNUT (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok folks...I know this may sound crazy...but would any of you be able to check out these photos and tell me if I'm crazy?!  I'm used to less fuzzy and SMALLER dogs...so I need some expert advice.  

Our puppy (Sharplaninac) is about 5-6 months old...and we were told he was a boy.  I'm actually wondering if our 'boy' may actually be a girl.  I know the testicles don't 'drop' until some dogs get older, however, I'm thinking his "penis" is not what/where it's supposed to be!  Again, I'm not sure with the more fuzzy and larger breeds, however, most of the time the penis is already "out" and more towards the tummy...then back up where our dogs is.  We don't care either way...I'd just like to know. 

I've take some photos of the belly shot...and I'd like to hear what you all think!  Thank you...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Close up:


----------



## manybirds (Jun 2, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok folks...I know this may sound crazy...but would any of you be able to check out these photos and tell me if I'm crazy?!  I'm used to less fuzzy and SMALLER dogs...so I need some expert advice.
> 
> Our puppy (Sharplaninac) is about 5-6 months old...and we were told he was a boy.  I'm actually wondering if our 'boy' may actually be a girl.  I know the testicles don't 'drop' until some dogs get older, however, I'm thinking his "penis" is not what/where it's supposed to be!  Again, I'm not sure with the more fuzzy and larger breeds, however, most of the time the penis is already "out" and more towards the tummy...then back up where our dogs is.  We don't care either way...I'd just like to know.
> 
> ...


girl


----------



## crazyland (Jun 2, 2012)

Very much a girl...
A boy would be further up and almost a line under the skin till the exit point. 

I guess you have to come up with a new name!


----------



## secuono (Jun 2, 2012)

You are kidding me, right? I mean...wtf...please tell me you are joking...!!!

girl


----------



## Grazer (Jun 3, 2012)

It's 100 % a girl lol


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a female.... One good indicator of you're unsure in the future is that *most* males will hike a leg and *most* females will squat when they urinate. I'm surprised at the breeder as its pretty much impossible to make that mistake in puppies of any breed.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I was pretty sure "he" was a girl...but my husband kept arguing with me.  (I have more experience with dogs).  I was a little concerned that the placement was a little too far back...

We had a male puppy when i was a kid that didn't lift his leg...my dad had to teach him...and then he wouldn't STOP!  Lifted his leg on EVERYTHING...and I do mean EVERYTHING!


----------



## Grazer (Jun 3, 2012)

Male puppies when they're young and unaltered (meaning not neutered) will just stand while they pee until they reach sexual maturity, that's when they start lifting their leg. While female dogs will in almost all cases just squat from the beginning.
But either way, determining the gender in a dog is really easy. I'm also curious as to why the breeder would tell you this is a male puppy.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 3, 2012)

Both of my intact and mature boys do not lift their legs, nor do they mark. While they know how to lift their leg they prefer not to do it. I know some females who lift their leg and mark. Not an indicator at all.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 3, 2012)

ccrazyland, your dogs are more of an exception than a rule. And when a female lifts her leg it still looks somewhat different than when a male does it. I've worked at an animal shelter for a while and I've been around dogs all my life; in general unaltered males lift their legs. 
I think you must have misunderstood my post as I never said that how a dog pees is an indicator of their gender at all, I was merely giving the OP some guidelines on how dogs mark. 
The indicator of their gender is simply what's between their legs. And the difference between male and female dog reproductive organs is huge, which is why I wonder why the breeder told them it was a male dog. If that's indeed what happened.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah it's most definitely a girl.


----------



## Sarplaninec (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello CocoNut,
As you already know..you do have a Female Sarplaninac.

Can you tell me alittle about from who did you get your Sarplaninac? Name and state would be appreciated.If you like feel free to send me a private message.

Thanks,
Bekim "Beck" Kolenovic
Sarplaninac breeder


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL!!! That's a girl. Boy dog would have his penis a few inches up from 'that'...in the tummy area. While many matured male dogs eventually lift their legs to pee, some (especially when they were neutered at an early age) still squat. Some dominate female dogs lift their legs also. I guess Shar could be both boy and girl name...?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  My poor husband NOW believes what I've been telling him for a little while now. He HATES being wrong...but sometimes I think he HATES me being right even more!  He's so stubborn!  

Well...we figured it was a little too late in the game to change her name...so she's still Gus!  She's our little sweetheart!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 5, 2012)

. Hey, Gus is short for AuGUStine right? She's a cutie, enjoy her!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 5, 2012)

Good name Remuda...or Gustina...hahahahahahaha...hope she turns out to be an excellent dog for you


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 5, 2012)

OOOh...I hadn't thought of Augustine!  Good one! 

She's awesome!  We love her so much...she's such a sweetie pie.  We just need to work on her chasing the birds!  But she's really good at patroling and 'guarding' so far.


----------



## PinkFox (Jun 10, 2012)

im now a little concerned about this breeder, sarpies arnt a breed for just anyone to be breeding and id be a little concerned if the breeder didnt know the sex!?

but yup, DEFINATLY a girl...

in boys even if theres no testicles and its "not distinct" it would be much closer to a belly button than a "between the legs" lol.


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread actually shocks me and makes me wonder about the education system in this country...
I'm extremely worried about who the breeder was that they 'had no idea' or that they were able to con you into getting this dog. Makes me wonder about it's breeding and what breed it actually is. 

This is a male dog. You will note it looks *nothing* like a female [what you have]. Same thing for human beings, except it flops down and isn't as tightly attached to the stomach. Females have just a triangle where the male has testicles, roughly.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't want to say this before, because I would hate to offend anyone, but I have to agree with the previous 2 posters, this thread is quite shocking.
Without going too much into detail, like I said in my other post, the difference between male and female reproductive organs in dogs is huge. 
Even from day 1, the moment a puppy is born it's obvious who's a male and who's a female.

I would understand if we were talking about cats and not dogs, since it can be difficult to distinguish between the genitals of male and female kittens if they are only a few days to weeks old.

But again as I said before, for dogs it's extremely easy. And as dogs grow older you can even distinguish their gender from afar, let alone when you're actually the owner/breeder and looking directly at the dog. 
(And I have to repeat again that me explaining to OP how dogs mark in general wasn't me saying that it's an indicator of their gender, but it was merely me telling the OP what kind of marking behavior they can most likely expect from a female dog)
Also from the look at this breeder's website, this particular Sarplaninac breeder is breeding and showing some other breed as well. Which makes the whole thing even more odd.
Hopefully it was all some weird misunderstanding and not a case of immoral breeder.


----------

